# Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€



## RolandGarros (2. September 2012)

*Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH Member.

Ich möchte mir ein neues 15.6" Notebook kaufen und würde mich über kompetente Ratschläge sehr freuen.

Anfangs wollte ich mir nach langer Zeit wieder einen neuen PC kaufen, allerdings bin ich recht viel unterwegs, deshalb soll es nun doch ein Notebook sein. 

Es sollte sich gut für den Studentenalltag eignen, zum Lernen, Skypen, aber auch um gelegentlich GW 2 zu spielen oder ein paar noch erscheinende Titel.

Momentan benutze ich das neueste bzw. letzte Modell der weißen MacBooks mit Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 250 GB HDD, GeForce 320M, 
allerdings meistens über Bootcamp unter Windows(ist blöd, ich weiss), da ich mich für die Macwelt nie so ganz begeistern konnte. 
Deshalb möchte ich das Gerät schließlich auch verkaufen und mir ein neueres Notebook mit Windows zulegen.



Ich habe in etwa folgende Erwartungen(oder besser):

*i7-3610QM Prozessor	
Geforce 650M
8 GB RAM
1600 x 900 oder 1920 x 1080, 15.6", gutes Display in Sachen Helligkeit & Kontrast
Festplatte 500-1000GB
DVD Brenner oder Blue-Ray Combo


- sehr gutes integriertes Mikrofon (das vom MacBook war super, möchte mich hier nicht verschlechtern, bzw. auch nicht immer ein Mikrofon mitschleppen müssen)
- keine störende Lautstärke, tragbares Gewicht, sprich je leichter und leiser desto besser
- sehr guten WLan Empfang
- gute Tastatur (Trackpadqualiät nebensächlich, da ich lieber die Maus benutze) *


Zusätzlich würde ich gerne eine 60GB oder 120GB SSD einbauen, je nachdem was ihr mir empfehlen könnt, 
über mSATA oder doch aufs Laufwerk verzichten dafür?


Beim Preis liegt meine Grenze etwa bei 1100€, weniger natürlich umso besser, bei dem schnellen Wertverlust der Geräte möchte ich jedenfalls nicht viel mehr dafür ausgeben. 



Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte 





-----


Ich bin bisher auf einige Modelle verschiedener Hersteller gestoßen, kann allerdings nicht genau sagen welcher da den Vergleichstest gewinnen würde:
(Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile und überall liest man verschiedene Kritikpunkte, wie z.B. dass das von MSI soll recht laut sein soll, Medion allgemein oft kritisiert wird für schlechte Verarbeitung etc., das von ASUS ist einige hundert Gramm schwerer, usw.)



Samsung Series 5 550P5C-S04 15,6'' Notebook :
http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/nach-hersteller/samsung/serie-5/605271/?c=40085


MSI GE60-i789W7H :
http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/nach-he...-ge60-i789w7h-15-6-notebook-60-gb-ssd?c=33232


ASUS N56VZ-S4066V :
http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/nach-hersteller/asus/mainstream/630301/asus-n56vz-s4066v

MEDION® AKOYA® P6815 (MD 98061) :
http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...15+(MD+98061)/30014010A1?category=notebook_19

Welches der genannten Notebooks macht den besten Eindruck oder welches sonst könnt ihr empfehlen?

LG


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€*

Wie wärs mit diesen:


Schenker XMG A522-1OX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder mit Quadcore und 8GB RAM:


Schenker XMG A522-1EF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Schenker ist bei den Lappis top und mit ersterem solltest du schon recht gut "fahren"

Gruß


----------



## RolandGarros (3. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€*

Danke schonmal soweit.
Sollte aber schon ein neuerer i7 sein und Schenker hat auch deutlich höhere Preise für gleiche Komponenten, was soll bei denen eigentlich besser sein als bsw. bei Samsung oder so?


Dieses Lenovo gefällt mir bisher am besten:

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772JGE Core i7-3610QM 12GB 1TB+SSD GTX660M FHD Blu-ray


Ist in der Full-HD Version allerdings auch ziemlich gefragt und momentan nicht verfügbar (voraussichtlich wieder ab 06.09.)

Die Versionen mit 1366 x 768 Display sind verfügbar, bin aber noch nicht sicher ob man nun auf die Full-HD Version warten sollte, oder ob das schlechter auflösende Display nicht auch ausreichen würde.


----------



## Primer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€*

Von der Mobilität her werden sich alle bisher genannten NB nicht groß unterscheiden, das liegt in der Natur von Leistungsstarken 15Zoll Geräten. Das Lenovo ist mit der 660M klar am stärksten und jenes wäre erste Wahl, wenn man auf Grafikleistung viel Wert legt. Mit der 650M bekommst du aber auch jedes Spiel zum laufen, viele werden auch in 1080p bei brauchbaren Settings laufen. Das Asus ist von allen am besten verarbeitet (Alu) und bietet auch so ne gute Qualität von den restlichen Komponenten her. Ich würde also zwischen den beiden wählen, das eine hat mehr Leistung, das andere ist dafür kein Plastikbomber. 1080p würde ich aber bevorzugen, auch wenn HD+ (1600x900) im 15Zoll Sektor sicher auch ausreicht.

Bei der SSD Sache würde ich meinen, nicht kleckern sondern klotzen. Aus meiner Sicht ist mSATA höchstens ne nette Spielerei, aber keine echte Alternative zu ner SSD. Daher entweder das Laufwerk entfernen (externe sind genauso gut und kosten ~30€) und ne 64/128GB SSD (OCZ Vertex4, Samsung 840, Crucial M4 ) rein oder eine 256GB SSD (gleiche Hersteller) inkludieren und ein USB3 2,5Zoll Datengrab anschaffen.


----------



## fadade (3. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€*

Von den genannten würde ich dir das ASUS N56VZ empfehlen. Aber bei dem Budget kannst du auch eigentlich mal ein Samsung 700Z5C anschauen, das ist nochmal ne Ecke hochwertiger als die 550er Serie 

Schenker würde ich da nur nehmen, wenn du wirklich Leistung (zum Spielen) brauchst, denn ich konnte jetzt jünsgst ein Gerät mal etwas benutzen und muss sagen, es fühlt sich lange nicht so wertig an, wie z.B. das Samsung 700Z5C! Darüber hinaus hat es keine Tastaturbeleuchtung/SSD/Alu-Oberfläche/...
Aber fürs reine Spielen sind Schenker/MSI/Hawkforce/Deviltech/XMX eher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook-Suche, gewünscht(in etwa): i7-3610QM, GT 650M, 8GB RAM, Full-HD - bis 1100€*



primerp12 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist mSATA höchstens ne nette Spielerei, aber keine echte Alternative zu ner SSD.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Im Prinzip sind mSATA SSDs genauso schnell wie die normalen 2,5" SSDs. Die meißten mSATA Anschlüsse sind Notebookseitig aber auf SATA II (3Gb/s) begrenzt. Aber auch dies ist kein reales Gegenargument, da man den Unterschied momentan nur in Bechmarks messen kann aber den ihn nicht fühlen wird. Siehe Forumsdiskussion bei NotebookCheck.de


----------

